# RNS-510 Keeps Rebooting (US Spec)



## moocow (Feb 10, 2007)

I drove to lunch, the RNS-510 (US Spec, Factory Installed) was working fine. After I got into my car and started it after lunch there was no sound on any input. So I used the left, right, and day/night button to reboot the RNS-510. Since then it just keeps rebooting. The Welcome to Volkswagen Navigation Splash screen comes up and then goes to black and reboots and starts the process over again. It hasn't stopped doing it since it started. I've had the car off for periods of 30min or longer and still won't turn back on. Anyone have any ideas what happened or how to fix it? It's driving me nuts!!!


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Keep trying the *. Fixes the oddest things. Mine wouldn't turn off with the key anymore. It would shut off, the bluetooth would disconnect and then the 510 would come back on. I'd have to manually turn it off. * fixed it.


----------



## moocow (Feb 10, 2007)

The *, is that the *(day/night) buttons? I've tried that more than a few times... Just keep rebooting... The radio never turns on... Just the splash screen... I'm getting concerned...


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

Yes to day/night question. Go mfd3.com and send Scott a note. He sells them and loads firmware and maps on them all the time. He may have an answer.


----------

